# Wellington resvoir



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anybody know how the cat fishing is there? I was told to try it out, but don't want to waste the gas money if it's not worth it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nvm. Searched it, mods can delete


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

The upground reservoir is horrible, the lower lake is ok, but I would not drive by another lake to get to it.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

Try going out to spencer you might have better luck there then wellington.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ya just got back from spencer, no real luck tonight, my girl caught a couple bulls that's about it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Pretty simple, just grab some chicken livers and go! But be cautioned, you may have to wade through a couple dozen bullheads before you get to these beauties.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice channels!!!!!! Recent? You legally aloud to night fish there? Heard the rip rap is real steep there? Is it safe to go down to the water level?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

I fished the old reservoir wed. evening 6 till about 10 pm. no luck.

cut gill and livers and crawlers. they are in both reservoirs though. Nice ones too.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

If you want quality cats and lots of them and don't mind a drive you have to hit Sandusky Bay. There are more cats up there than you know what to do with. Rt2 to 269, turn rt at top of ramp, go to stop sign turn L, go to Old Bayview bridge (turn right at city hall bldg, white) anywhere on the North side is good. Cats are on fire up there now. We went out Saturday and caught 40+ fish. A few dinks but the rest were 5#'s to 11#'s. The biggest cat I know of to come out of there was 26#'s.


----------

